# feeding a short hair



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

With my shorthair, I am feeding the ARKAT brand food. I am feeding him 3 1/2 cups a day. I also feed the same amount of food to my other dogs that weigh the same. My other dogs look great, but the shorthair looks like he could use some more meat on him. 

What is the proper look and build for a shorthair.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

They're supposed to look like a bag of bones with a dog hide streached over it. It's the EP in them. :mrgreen: 

If you want a dog with some meat you gotta buy a wirehair. _(O)_ 

Check yer PMs!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Well then he looks normal. We were out chukar hunting today, and I just wanted to make sure he is normal and not just my bird finding bag of bones. I did have a wirehair with me today. I kept thinking to myself while walking along, "I can't wait til my setter gets a little older"


Tex, I checked my messages and it says that I have nothing in my inbox.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, now check yer PMs.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

It depends on the age of the dog and the lines most times. I know my young dog is leggy and lean. Some lines of GSP's are just lean and other lines are more muscle mass to them.
If the dog is running and has energy to burn and is consuming the food when feed you have not a thing to worry about. Worry when the dog is loosing weight and no energy.
Also this time of year hydration is a biggy. Up til the polar temps I was feeding dry food mixed with water. They got food and water at the same time. Now it is so freaking cold it freezes before they can get the food down!!!!!!!!!
Also if it is a young dog under 3 they change in structure over night it seems.


----------

